#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Где он?

## Сэнхэ

Пишу здесь, потому что это прежде всего не тема для обсуждения, а просьба о помощи.
ПОМОГИТЕ! Я не знаю что с этим делать.


Живя обычной жизнью и спокойно практикуя (без фанатизма), кажется что все так и должно быть... Ты ходишь на работу(так, без фанатизма -просто зарабатываешь деньги), заводишь семью (так , без фанатизма- просто вдвоем лучше ), при этом ты в меру терпим, щедр и т.д.

Но бывают моменты (у меня это после посещения лекций или учений) и что-то происходит,  невозможно встать, почистить зубы, идти на работу,,,, потому что понимаешь бессмысленность всего.....И уже невозможно практиковать (просто сидеть)....И просто жить...

Как дальше? Где он - СРЕДИННЫЙ ПУТЬ?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Встать, почистить зубы и идти на работу... 

Это и есть Срединный путь (если Вы, конечно, совмещаете его с качественной практикой). 

Помните, когда у Мастера спросили: "что делать, если при чтении сутры такой-то (или при медитации - не помню точно, но могу посмотреть в лит. источнике) неудержимо клонит ко сну?" Ответ был таков: "выспавшись, сново медитировать!" ...

А "сидеть" и не надо... 
Возможно, Вам подойдет совсем другой Путь - допустим, Ваджраяны или Дзогчена. Я тут рискну навлечь на себя обвинения в кощунстве со стороны представителей отдельных направлений, но ставить знак равенства между "сидением" и "практикой" или считать, что Полная Реализация доступна только после "сидения" и является его прямым результатом - по крайней мере, было бы самонадеянно (с точки зрения, опять же, подчеркиваю _других направлений_ буддизма).

Возможно, Вы действительно дошли до осознания пустотности всех дхарм - от того окружающий Вас мир представляет сейчас для Вас иллюзорную, а потому и бессмысленную картину... Но сделайте шаг вперед - к Ваджраяне, где в пустоте, тем не менее, существует непрерывное проявление. И возможно, жизнь вновь приобретет для Вас смысл.

Кроме того - а кто Вас заставляет сидеть?! Не сидите!
А уж если такое тягостное ощущение возникает после лекций (я так понял из Ваших слов - буддийских), то разберитесь - правильно ли Вы выбрали учителя и действительно ли этот человек достоин называться Учителем... А возможно, Вы просто неправильно трактуете какие-либо его слова...

Искренне Ваш,

E.J.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Eternal Jew

Дзэн - это далеко не только сидение и осознание пустотности.
А лень и облом посещают а равной мере как дзэнцев так и дзогченпа. В кощунстве вас обвинять никто не будет, но есть в вашем сообщении некорректные нотки ... да вы и сами про них знаете  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

"... бывают моменты (у меня это после посещения лекций или учений) и что-то происходит, невозможно встать, почистить зубы, идти на работу,,,, потому что понимаешь бессмысленность всего.....И уже невозможно практиковать (просто сидеть)....И просто жить..."
_____________________________________

Сэнхэ, я это называю ЛЕНЬЮ, ОБЛОМОМ и КАЙФОЛОМОМ, это спутники любого человека, будь он буддист, кришнаит, христианин или атеист. Если пойти на поводу у лени (как ее не называй, у Вас она маскируется под "понимание бессмысленности всего")  :Smilie: , то это лишь усугубит ситуацию, и вы полюбите свою лень и найдете для нее еще более красивые эпитеты и отмазки. Надо сказать лени НЕТ ! И говорить НЕТ каждый раз когда она постучится к вам, практикуйте в десять раз усерднее когда лень приходит к Вам.

Удачи !

----------


## Eternal Jew

Конечно знаю... (ибо стараюсь их отлавливать)... и прошу прощения! 

А лень посещает такого нерадивого дзогченпа, как я, в десятки раз больше, чем Вы думаете!

Всегда Ваш,

Eternal Jew

----------


## Eternal Jew

Да, чуть не забыл... 
Ниже - как раз цитата из «Сутры помоста» Шестого Патриарха Дзен -так сказать, из «классики» Дзен. Весьма в тему и к Вашему вопросу, Сэнхэ (если, конечно, Вы ведете разговор именно о Дзен... Хотя, впрочем, "сидят" во многих направлениях буддизма - так что вопрос достаточно актуален, я полагаю).




> ... Заблуждающиеся люди привязываются к внешним признакам вещей и явлений, и когда [начинают] заниматься практикой психической концентрации "исин саньмэй", то принимают за прямоту сознания недвижное сидение (сидячую медитацию) и искоренение из сознания ложных взглядов, полагая, что это и есть сосредоточенность "исин саньмэй". Занятия такой практикой уподобляют [человека] бесчувственным [вещам] и создают препятствия к Пути-Дао. Но Дао должно течь беспрепятственно, как можно ему препятствовать? Если сознание задерживается на вещах, то значит оно связывает само себя. Если бы от сидения в неподвижном состоянии был какой-то толк, то разве стал бы Вималакирти бранить Шарипутру за занятия сидячей медитацией в лесу?! 
> 
> Благомудрые друзья! А еще есть люди, которые учат сидеть и созерцать сознание, созерцать чистоту, не двигаясь и не активируя [сознание]. Занимаясь такой практикой, заблуждающиеся люди не только не обретают просветления, но еще больше укрепляются в своих заблуждениях, и таких людей тысячи. Обучающие такому пути с самого начала вводят в великое заблуждение.
> 
> _«УЧЕНИЕ О ВНЕЗАПНОМ ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИИ ЮЖНОЙ ШКОЛЫ, МАХА-ПРАДЖНЯ-ПАРМИТА-СУТРА ВЫСШЕЙ МАХАЯНЫ: 
> СУТРА ПОМОСТА ВЕЛИКОГО НАСТАВНИКА, ШЕСТОГО ПАТРИАРХА ХУЭЙНЭНА, ПРОПОВЕДОВАВШЕГО ДХАРМУ В МОНАСТЫРЕ ДАФАНЬСЫ В ШАЧЖОУ; ОДИН ЦЗЮАНЬ, СОСТАВЛЕННЫЙ РАСПРОСТРАНИТЕЛЕМ ДХАРМЫ, УЧЕНИКОМ ФАХАЕМ, ПОЛУЧИВШИМ ВНЕЗНАКОВЫЕ ПРЕДПИСАНИЯ»_





> «Концентрировать ум на самом себе и созерцать его, пока он не станет спокойным, - это не дхиана, а болезнь. Удержать тело в одной позе долговременным сидением - какое отношение это имеет к Дхарме?»


- это он же. Так сказать, достаточно непредвзятый источник, к тому же, компетентный в этой области, я полагаю  :Smilie: 

А подробнее о повседневной практике см.:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....1926#post51926 

- там тоже развивается некоторая тема.

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Сэнхэ_ 
> Как дальше? Где он - СРЕДИННЫЙ ПУТЬ?


Знакомо  :Smilie:  Часто я вижу срединный путь как бревно после года полоскания в воде, гладкое такое. И нужно по нем идти. Скользко, однако. 

Но под ним... пропасть...

----------


## sidhi

> Но бывают моменты (у меня это после посещения лекций или учений) и что-то происходит, невозможно встать, почистить зубы, идти на работу,,,, потому что понимаешь бессмысленность всего.....И уже невозможно практиковать (просто сидеть)....И просто жить...


 ..такое бывает..прохоже на паралич воли,на покинутость...это нелёгкий этап на пути..нужно выстоять! и  идти дальше!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Сэнхэ не суетись и увидишь, не ищи и найдешь !!!

Удачи.

Да и вроде практика не заключается в нахождении Срединого Пути. Он всегда с тобой ибо это образ практики, практикка заключается в прохождении Срединому Пути. Не суетись.

----------


## Бато

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Сэнхэ_ 
> *
> Но бывают моменты (у меня это после посещения лекций или учений) и что-то происходит,  невозможно встать, почистить зубы, идти на работу,,,, потому что понимаешь бессмысленность всего.....И уже невозможно практиковать (просто сидеть)....И просто жить...
> *


Здравствуйте, Сэнхэ.

Бесчисленные живые существа на самом деле нуждаются в Вашей помощи, и при том самым серьезным образом. Их страдания действительно бессмысленны. И именно для того, что бы помочь им обрести умиротворение и счастье мы и занимаемся той или иной духовной практикой, не правда ли?

Пожалуйста заботьтесь о своем теле, потому что драгоценное человеческое рождение очень редко и ценно. В этом теле, в этой жизни - когда Вы знакомы с таким Учением, как никогда у Вас очень высоки возможности стать тем, кто действительно будет способен помогать бесчисленным живым существам.

----------


## Банзай

Сэнхэ - очень хорошо понимаю тебя, брат (сестра).

----------

